# crochet advice.... yes, I also want it from the guys!



## Mistique (Jul 31, 2015)

Okay, everybody, this is what I want advice on, a wedding dress. For the ladies, would you want to get married in this? And for the guys... would you want to see your special lady wear this on that special day? I was thinking it would look better in silk though (rather than cotton which is what it is now). This is a pattern, so that would mean the bride would have to make her own dress. For the guys, would that have any signficance to you to know your bride made her own dress rather than buy one? You can answer as honestly as you like, so feel perfectly free to say you wouldn't care if she made it or bought it and feel free to hate the dress if you dont like it. I need honest answers.


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2015)

I would like it. I think it is both elegant and comfy looking. I am not sure it would look better in silk; I find cotton has a natural soft look to it.

So that's it. Commentary on dresses is not my usual form of activity.:scratch:


----------



## Mistique (Jul 31, 2015)

Blade said:


> I would like it. I think it is both elegant and comfy looking. I am not sure it would look better in silk; I find cotton has a natural soft look to it.
> 
> So that's it. Commentary on dresses is not my usual form of activity.:scratch:



That was excellent commentary on this dress, especially the part about the cotton/silk thing. Thank you


----------



## Foxee (Jul 31, 2015)

I think it's really elegant and would be a real 'wow' factor if the bride had made it. Only thing i would worry about is I hope she's REALLY good at crochet because it looks like an exacting pattern and she wouldn't have the luxury of getting it wrong without having it be very significant.

Silk might have more drape to it than cotton. depends what's wanted. Either would be very comfortable.


----------



## Mistique (Jul 31, 2015)

Foxee said:


> I think it's really elegant and would be a real 'wow' factor if the bride had made it. Only thing i would worry about is I hope she's REALLY good at crochet because it looks like an exacting pattern and she wouldn't have the luxury of getting it wrong without having it be very significant.
> 
> Silk might have more drape to it than cotton. depends what's wanted. Either would be very comfortable.



Thanks for that. From the looks of it, its not that hard. The top part is plain easy and with the bottom part you would have to get a hang of the pattern - which you could practice - and then it's just a matter of repeating the pattern. Its more a case of paying attention and counting (a lot). Besides, it has a written instruction completed with detailed pictures and diagrams of 70 sheets and a video tutorial. So that should help. The experienced level is put at intermediate.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 31, 2015)

To me it looks very difficult but I still work pretty easy projects with no fitting.


----------



## aj47 (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm sorry I can't help.  I have a tough time "seeing" photographs because of my vision issues.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jul 31, 2015)

Dress critique, well I will give it a go.

I did try to expand the pic but it pixelated rather badly. From this picture, which seems a little distant, the dress looks stunning. If you have the figure to wear it, great. I would be delighted if it was made rather than bought, and if the bride made it, wonderful. 

On a rather daft note, I saw an advertisement: 'Wedding dress for sale, bought by accident.' Both funny and sad. 

I wish you the very best.
BC


----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2015)

That looks beautiful and I too want to make my own wedding dress.  I'm not skilled or ambitious enough to crotchet it though.  I think it looks fine in cotton.

I think you'll be a beautiful bride in a dress like this.  I wish you all the best.


----------



## Schrody (Jul 31, 2015)

Looks nice, but not my style. I prefer short, up to the knee, and naked shoulders dress. For a wedding dress, of course. Something like this. 






I would be satisfied with this Grace Kelly dress too:


----------



## Bishop (Jul 31, 2015)

From a male perspective:

The dress looks nice and elegant, very pretty, would find my wife wearing such a thing very beautiful. That being said, I personally didn't have much preference over the events of my wedding. I loved what we did, it was a lovely day, but I could just as easily gone to the courthouse. I loved my wife, wanted to marry her, all the trimmings didn't matter.

I like the idea of making it yourself, but that's mostly because I find the wedding industry to be a totally bloated industry that preys on peoples' perceptions of love and dollar value--two concepts that get very confused when many weddings are planned. In my eyes, it's a very important day, but in the end it is just ONE day of your life with this person. Does it really need to cost tens of thousands of dollars just to say "I love you and commit to you"?


----------



## Ariel (Jul 31, 2015)

This is similar to what I want.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 31, 2015)

You'd look lovely in that, amsawtell!

Also, Mistique, if you make that dress and wear it you must post pictures.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 31, 2015)

I think it's a beautiful and elegant dress!  The fact that you will make it yourself is a wonderful bonus, especially if it will be handed down to a daughter or niece. 

If I had it to do over, I would go with much simpler lines than I had on my dress, much like all of the dresses in this thread. I was very young and went for the 'fairytale' dress with hoops and long train. It was very pretty, but not my style, now.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jul 31, 2015)

I think crochet is a neat idea and it's pretty. But knowing what I do of crochet (not much) like Foxee said it would be a nightmare to get it right. But if you have the skill go for it.


----------



## Angelicpersona (Jul 31, 2015)

This dress was actually suggested to me by my mother when I was getting married. I probably had the time to do it working the job I was, but I definitely didn't have the figure, and ended up having 2 dresses made for me (I had 2 weddings - my best friend made a shorter one and my mother made a longer one). That being said, I did and still do like the look of this, although I would probably try to modify it so it had more of a V-neck pattern personally. From what I remember of the pattern, it actually wasn't that hard. A pineapple stitch for the top, which is very easy - I make hats from it all the time - and something similar to a granny square for the bottom.
I know for people who don't know about crocheting it probably looks very intimidating, but then again, most people say that about my cakes and I just laugh because it usually takes me 2 hours tops to decorate them. All a matter of perspective =)


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Jul 31, 2015)

I think you should do it. I mean, there aren't a lot of people who can say that they made their wedding dress. It something to be proud of.

I love the pattern, it's very beautiful. It is much different than the typical wedding dress that you find in a wedding boutique, which makes you stand out. I am not sure how silk would look but I think your decision in changing the material is wise.

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Blade (Aug 1, 2015)

Bishop said:


> I like the idea of making it yourself, but that's mostly because I find the wedding industry to be a totally bloated industry that preys on peoples' perceptions of love and dollar value--two concepts that get very confused when many weddings are planned. In my eyes, it's a very important day, but in the end it is just ONE day of your life with this person. Does it really need to cost tens of thousands of dollars just to say "I love you and commit to you"?



Right. There must be something about the emotionality and one time event that propels this industry a little into the ridiculous.:scratch:



Foxee said:


> Also, Mistique, if you make that dress and wear it you must post pictures.



Yes.:encouragement::sunny:



			
				The WonderingNovice said:
			
		

> I think you should do it. I mean, there aren't a lot of people who can say that they made their wedding dress. It something to be proud of.
> 
> I love the pattern, it's very beautiful. It is much different than the typical wedding dress that you find in a wedding boutique, which makes you stand out. I am not sure how silk would look but I think your decision in changing the material is wise.


:smile2:

I like the first dress the best. It has a sort of subdued elegance to it and is not as aggressively 'dressy' and 'shiny' as the others.

Making your own sounds great if you can manage it. It would show some devotion as well as artistry and self-sufficiency rather than going 'store bought'. It would save a lot of $$ and hopefully you will get exactly what you want. Just make sure you leave yourself enough time before the event to finish it. You would not want to have to pull a rush job on a project that turned out to be a little more than you bargained for.:hopelessness: The supreme caution move here, I suppose, would be to finish the dress and then set the date.:couple_inlove:

Good luck with this, it really would be a once in a lifetime project.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 1, 2015)

I say go with it, but I'd wear a different color slip underneath to accentuate the white crochet under dress.  Maybe a red slip underneath, but that is just what I'd wear.  :grin:


----------



## KLJo (Aug 1, 2015)

The dresses are lovely, but I wonder if it is worth the effort? Only women will (probably) even note that you made it, and they'll mostly forget/not care immediately afterward. You'll get a lot of lip service, but I think you should only do it if it is super important to YOU, and/or it is cheaper than buying, as well as a reasonably lengthed project.

If it is going to be 500 hrs and a grand in material...better off saved. It is your love that matters, not the dress.


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 1, 2015)

Mistique said:


> Okay, everybody, this is what I want advice on, a wedding dress. For the ladies, would you want to get married in this? And for the guys... would you want to see your special lady wear this on that special day? I was thinking it would look better in silk though (rather than cotton which is what it is now). This is a pattern, so that would mean the bride would have to make her own dress. For the guys, would that have any signficance to you to know your bride made her own dress rather than buy one? You can answer as honestly as you like, so feel perfectly free to say you wouldn't care if she made it or bought it and feel free to hate the dress if you dont like it. I need honest answers.
> 
> View attachment 9144



Honestly, Misti, I have seen people try to create this kind of beautiful pattern in cloth by hand, and it is so difficult to get the cut/sizing/patterns right. You might spend years toiling over the dress and not be pleased with the result. The wedding is but a day, and from a man's perspective, the day fades quickly while the marriage lasts forever (theoretically).


----------

